# Couple of questions



## 06Titan (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to introduce myself first since I am new here and then I had a couple of questions.

Name is Michael and I am 18. I currently own a 2006 Nissan Titan and have a Kenwood DDX814, 2 12W3s, RF 1500-1 BD, RF 4 Chan, and Boston Acoustic Mids/highs. 

Couple questions for you guys. I want to try something different. I have always tried sealed boxes and would like to try ported. How would it sound if it was underneath the seat? I want it to get as loud as possible but still sound clean enough for daily use. 

I have two ways of building this box, up fire or forward fire for maximum space. 
If I was to up fire the box, my dimensions would be 58" W x 7" H x 15.5" D

If I was to forward the box, the dimensions would be 58"W x 11" H x 15.5" D but it would taper down in the back to about 6-7". BTW if I FF, it's strictly a 10" sub ONLY.

Any ideas on what to run? 

TIA!


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

my buddy has the same truck, he has two 10 jl w1's under the seat in a sealed box powered by a phoenix gold 600.1 sounds very good for the minimum space used


----------

